# Minolta X-300s



## Dimitar (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a little problem with this camera, maybe someone who has experience with it could help me. I've just bought it so I have no idea whether I'm doing something wrong or the camera is dead.

I've put brand new batteries in it, but no film. So, I turn it on, press the shutter slightly and the leds in the viewfinder seem to work. Then I press the shutter all the way down, and the camera simply dies, those leds turn off and there's no mirror or anything else moving. Also the film advancement lever seems to be stuck, but I suppose that's related with the shutter not working. 

Any thoughts on this? I bought it quite cheap with nice collection of lens/flashes/filters, so don't know whether to return it or find another Minolta body or try to repair this one.


----------



## Early (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds like it's history.  Get another body that matches the lenses.  Just stay away from the real cheapies like the one you bought.


----------

